# my new vintage bitch carrier*THANK YOU LORI*



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

WELL TODAY I GOT A LOVELY SURPRISE MY VINTAGE BITCH CARRIER ARRIVED 
AND LORI I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! SO DO MY FURKIDS HAD TO TAKE LOADS OF PHOTOS CANT BELIVE HOW COMFORTABLE IT IS BOTH FOR ME CARRYING AND MY ZAC AND HONEY I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY ABOUT IT EXCEPT I LOVE IT I LOVE ITI LOVE IT 
HERES SOME PICS

THANKS AGAIN LORI XXX:coolwink:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Lori's done it again. A perfect bag with two perfect pups. So cute. It looks so comfy. I just love it!!!! Great job Lori.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

What a beautiful carrier! Lori does it again! Zac and Honey obviously love it. It fits them both perfectly.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Oh Lori's done it again. A perfect bag with two perfect pups. So cute. It looks so comfy. I just love it!!!! Great job Lori.


oh robin it is so comfy in fact honey is sleeping in it as we speak i think she loves the matching fur blanket that comes with it she looks so comfy sleeping there although i miss having her round my neck lol


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> What a beautiful carrier! Lori does it again! Zac and Honey obviously love it. It fits them both perfectly.


yes lysa they love it cant wait till the weathers nice again (its pouring with rain just now)so i can take them out in it and show it off we love it x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

the purse is very soft and cute for the chis!!...so cute with two heads sticking out.....


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Well it makes a pretty bed 

Barbara x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Nana4u said:


> the purse is very soft and cute for the chis!!...so cute with two heads sticking out.....


thanks moni it really is so soft and comfy we all love it xxx:coolwink:


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow I love it. They look so comfortable in there too. I so need to get me one of these. Great job Lori!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Well it makes a pretty bed
> 
> Barbara x
> __________________
> Chihuahuas are for life


2 in 1 what more can you ask for honeys sleeping in it as we speak she looks so peaceful



> Wow I love it. They look so comfortable in there too. I so need to get me one of these. Great job Lori!!


traci i would reccomend it it is well worth the money and is so comfortable to carry i think i will get lots of use out of this i love it and will prob use it as a bag even if the chi's are not in it lol

you should get one


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

oh my what lovely lil pups and what a lovely bag... i too would looooove one.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

That is gorgeous! Great job Lori! And your babies are gorgeous in it too!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Mu-Shu loves his Vintage Bitch bag also, as soon as I get it out he gets really excited because he knows he's going out to have fun. I have also used it has a personal bag, people come up to me to say they love my handbag LOL


----------



## Chi4T (Apr 17, 2009)

Gorgeous bag and beautiful chis!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies wasent feeling well today so getting this cheered me up its gorjuss


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Mandy....thanks for sharing the pics of the pups in their carrier. I'm soo glad you all love it. Ivy is a neck sleeper also. SHe love to go for higher ground hee heee!! ANd thanks guys for all the compliments. It has made my week!

Lori


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I love this bag! How do I get one? I think it would be perfect for Lily!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> i love this bag! How do i get one? I think it would be perfect for lily!


ivy's mom (lori)
makes them and does a wonderful job with them you need to be fast though they are in high demand so they go as soon as she lists them on etsy


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow looks great!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> ivy's mom (lori)
> makes them and does a wonderful job with them you need to be fast though they are in high demand so they go as soon as she lists them on etsy


What is etsy?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> what is etsy?


its like a shop page thats where lori lists them she would be able to give you more info 
she usually posts a link here when shes about to list them


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you! btw, did you ever figure out the shipping to US 82072? As soon as I get Lily measured I want one of the hot pink harness sets.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

YES SHIPPING TO US IS £3.95 BRITISH POUNDS HERES A LINK TO THE WEBSITE IVE ADDED NEW COLOURS AND TRIMS IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT OUT

http://zacyboyandhoneypiechihuahuas.webeden.co.uk/#/mychisareusshop/4533578457
JUST GO TO HARNESS OPTIONS FOR COLOURS TRIMS ECT


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Mandy! I'll get DH to help me measure my squirmy little girl tonight!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Thanks Mandy! I'll get DH to help me measure my squirmy little girl tonight!


Hey Ann,

Maybe Lori could make you an extra large carrier for Kaz also??? It's worth asking.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Hey Ann,
> 
> Maybe Lori could make you an extra large carrier for Kaz also??? It's worth asking.


Haha, you are funny! It will need wheels though!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

so where/how do we get one of these awesome carriers?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ivys mom makes them you would have to ask her when shes making more if you look back on this thread you will find her she does other colours you just have to see what she comes up with next they are all gorjuss


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Lori post your other creations here for all too see everyone is asking about these gorjuss bags


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Awww i'm still waiting for mine, i'm so impatient!!!
Damn Australian mail is soooooo slow! Can't wait to post some pics for you guys 
I'd love to see the giant carrier on wheels for Kaz HAHAHAHAHHAA!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> Awww i'm still waiting for mine, i'm so impatient!!!
> Damn Australian mail is soooooo slow! Can't wait to post some pics for you guys
> I'd love to see the giant carrier on wheels for Kaz HAHAHAHAHHAA!!!


ohhh you need to post pics for us when it comes i was lucky mine came very quickly


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine is that same as yours but floral instead of polka dots. Australian Mail is always slow in getting packages out 
Will definately show some pics when i get it.
I was happy to see that both of yours fit in it together as i'm hoping mine will too! How big are you babies?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

my 2 are both about 4 1/2lb
and fit in it nicley im so happy with it it is so comfy to carry my zac is using it as a bed right now lol they love it she really does make a great job of them


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw perfect! Mine are about the same weight as that, i'm sure they'll fit nice and cosy. I should get it today or tomorrow and will post some pics. Thanks for sharing yours with us


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwww cant wait to see them you will love it xxx mandy


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

arghhhhhhh 
seee this honey for chewing wood im gonna scream shes lieing in the carrier wich they do cause its so comfy and i noticed she was munching away i looked over to catch her chewing the wooden vintage bitch logo off my carrier arghhhhh this girl has serious issues with eating wood first my wooden blinds now this not to mention the crate she chewed through


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OH Mandy! I received mine yesterday and that's the first thing that shadow went for.. the wooden logo so i took it straight away. and yes she's chewed the corners of the dining table and door frames too!!! What's with them and wood!?
I still haven't got pictures as they won't sit still, i'll get some tonight


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd use that bag as a regular handbag!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> I'd use that bag as a regular handbag!


yes its so cute i will use it as a hadbag too lol i love it x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky Ivy just steals wood chips in the backyard. Neither of the girls have EVER chewed up anything in my house, and I have alot to chew lol!!! I do give them plenty of bully stick, and other chew toys.

Lori


----------

